# G Gauge Track Dimensions



## TPP1776 (Feb 28, 2017)

Could someone tell me or measure the width of the top face of a rail? I know that the dimension from inside to inside is 44.45mm, I'm curious about the outside face to outside face.

Is the width of the rail a set standard or do different companies offer different rail sizes?

Thanks.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I would think they should pull five cars easy. Do the F3's still have traction tires? And,do the passenger cars still have pickups for lights? That adds quite a bit of drag.


----------



## JerryB (Jan 2, 2008)

The gauge (your "inside to inside") dimension is actually 45mm which is equal to 1.77", NOT 1.75".

Dimensions like outside to outside will be dependent on the actual "code" (overall height of the rail in thousandths of an inch) as well as the specific manufacturers dimensioning and rail drawing practice.

Code 250 (.250" rail height) will have a smaller outside to outside dimension as compared to code 332 (.332" rail height).

Hope this helps,

Jerry


----------



## JerryB (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul Burch said:


> I would think they should pull five cars easy. Do the F3's still have traction tires? And,do the passenger cars still have pickups for lights? That adds quite a bit of drag.


Paul:

Did I miss something or did you post a reply in the wrong question?

Happy RRing,

Jerry


----------



## TPP1776 (Feb 28, 2017)

JerryB said:


> The gauge (your "inside to inside") dimension is actually 45mm which is equal to 1.77", NOT 1.75".
> 
> Dimensions like outside to outside will be dependent on the actual "code" (overall height of the rail in thousandths of an inch) as well as the specific manufacturers dimensioning and rail drawing practice.
> 
> ...


Could you please measure outside to outside of one of your tracks for me? I don't own a piece of track. I'm trying to figure out how wide to make a wheel for a cart I'm designing.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

On a piece of LGB track (code 332 rail), it is about 52mm.

Andrew


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

*NMRA Specifications*

FYI, NMRA specifications

See the following NMRA Large Scale standards for specified track dimensions, particularly _shown on the_ _last page of the documents_: 
(Note that the width of the rail head and rail head height from top to its base do not appear to be specified.)

*NMRA Standard S-3.2* applicable to "Scale Track, Standard Scale" 

*NMRA Standard S-3.3* applicable to "Deep Flanges For Guarded Track"

-Ted


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Aristocraft code 332 track, probably the single most common track type in the hobby:

Gauge = 45mm
Rail head width = 3.3mm

Distance between outer rail edges:
51.6mm = 2.03" = 2 and 1/32 inches.

Scot


----------



## TPP1776 (Feb 28, 2017)

Thanks for the info and links.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Happened the other day on another thread, post went to the wrong thread... looks like the MLS software is on drugs again.

Greg


----------

